
Show HN: First Live Online Python Linter - ethanchewy
https://github.com/ethanchewy/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecker
======
ethanchewy
Hi everyone! :)

I just wanted to share with everyone a lightweight online tool I created
called PythonBuddy
([https://github.com/ethanche…/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecker](https://github.com/ethanche…/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecker))
which actively lints Python online.

I made this so that MOOCs like edX or codecademy could easily embed and use
this on their courses. Also, PythonBuddy could help alleviate the frustrations
with setting up a programming environment.

Just thought it might be helpful for those who want to program in Python
online with a helpful live syntax checker. Please leave a if you found this
project to be helpful!

I'm currently trying to convert this project to an XBlock so that online
courses (like 6.00.1x) can embed a live python syntax checker for quizzes and
assignments online.

~~~
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this should likely be a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ethanchewy
Thanks! Just changed my title.

------
ethanchewy
If anyone has any questions, feel free to leave a comment.

